# Does This Picture Make Me Look Fat?



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Genelle was VERY opposed to me posting this of her, but here it is anyway:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful! Genelle, I don't think you look fat at all. If anything, you are "aerodynamically curvaceous" and that's a good thing! :biggrin2:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Genelle, you don't look fat at all!
Just look at Hazel here :embarrassed:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 13, 2007)

Snuggs, before her diet:






... and the caboose:






She weighed eleven pounds in that first pic. Now she weighs less than seven.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2007)

ROFLMAO at Hazel! It's like a bunny tank with the head as the gun turret!
Here's my chubby bunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Genelle has only made up for lost time.... and is healthy! not a fat bunny..... QUIT letting her look at Cover Buns magazine! Those bunnies are all airbrushed!

Hazel, I hear there is a great airbrush artist working for Vogue.........


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 13, 2007)

Flower says, "I disapprove of you posting this picture of me, Mommy...I'm just tryin' to get some sleep!"











Maisie says, "Yeah, ME TOO!!"






Picture of Flower just a week before, to show her actual weight:






Maisie about a week later, also to show weight:


----------



## SDShorty (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not fat...just fluffy :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Beautiful! Genelle, I don't think you look fat at all. If anything, you are "aerodynamically curvaceous" and that's a good thing! :biggrin2:



Shiloh do you read Questionable Content too? lol, I've always wanted a shirt that said that!



Hilde - Hazel looks like one of those 'foam' pillows with a head! I want her to cuddle with on my bed! It's just like I told my parents when I was little "you're not fat, you're comfy!"


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Snuggs, before her diet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to pick her up and squeeze her.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 17, 2007)

thats what i want to do to hazel!!!! pick her up and just SQUEEZE the love outta her!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL! I just was looking at the new posts and scrolled down as my son walked by..... he saw Macey and said "that's a FAT RABBIT!" :shhhh: Don't tell her. I don't want her self esteem to suffer!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 22, 2007)

:laughsmiley:Atleast she'll be staying warm this winter.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> :laughsmiley:Atleast she'll be staying warm this winter.


haha:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

She's cute too! 

Now, I didn't let him see Hazel! LOL!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Heh, like my husband always says: Hazel is not fat, she's just comfortably plush!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2007)

OMG, that pic of Macey is adorable!

Here's the Snuff, he does look fat here:shock:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread's been dormant for almost a year! Phew! 

Here's Toby while loafing... He isn't that fat, really! He just looks it when he loafs!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 16, 2008)

Rusty looking a little porky...


----------



## BethM (Dec 16, 2008)

Miss Amelia is big, brown, and beautiful!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hearts: I think Rusty and all the others are perfect!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 17, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hearts: I think Rusty and all the others are perfect!


He is pleasantly plump for more lovin'!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 17, 2008)

That's right! Bo used to have that extra weight and I put him on a strict ration of pellets with his hay and stufffor his tummy. I miss his extra snuggliness!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I noticed that Berry-Boo's hind end was getting a little bigger, so she got her pellets cut back. Will jokingly called it her "junk in the trunk". :? I believe he has also referred to it as a "badonkadonk". 
_
As a complete side note, I love how www.urbandictionary.com describes a "badonkadonk": 
_ _



An âebonicâ expression for an extremely curvaceous female behind. Women who possess this feature usually have *a small waist that violently explodes into a round and juicy posterior*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahhhh Berry Boo is getting the mini-rex spread!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I noticed that Berry-Boo's hind end was getting a little bigger, so she got her pellets cut back. Will jokingly called it her "junk in the trunk". :? I believe he has also referred to it as a "badonkadonk".
> _
> _



LOL at Will's remarks! :biggrin2:

Here is Lily a couple of days ago! She really is quite pudgy though....I just can't seem to get her weight down no matter what! She just likes to relax....and in her ex. pen, it's no use really...She just sits....and lies in her tunnel when it's in there. She gets less than a full 1/3 cup of feed daily....but still....sooo pudgy! Lol. :?






I think it's her dewlap in that pic. that makes her look so big! 

Emily


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 19, 2008)

I think my little 3lbs guys does a good job of looking like a mini heffer here!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww! I like how his little feetsies are sticking out the back!


----------



## iheartBandit (Dec 19, 2008)

this is an older picture of Bandit. the vet told me i loved her too much and she needed to go on a diet. she is doing well now with her weight.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

Bill and Bandit are so CUTE!!!


----------



## iheartBandit (Dec 20, 2008)

i forgot the rump picture. no wonder they have such great jumping capabilities.










ok, well the picture is rotated on photobucket but for whatever reason won't show that way on here. oh well, this'll have to do


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Feb 11, 2009)

:shhhh: sshhh, he doesn't know he looks this way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

HA! he's melted!

I've never heard of a lop-eared rex........ is it a velveteen lop? mini-rex size?


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Feb 12, 2009)

No he's not mini, he weighs 10lbs and is over a foot long stretched out. The place I bought him at said he was mix bred with lop eared and rex So I dunno maybe he's considered mutt?!?lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Mini lops are big  not sure why they call them mini! but he's so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know why, but Toby looks like a little porker in this picture!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, I love all the pictures! Plump and plush bunnies!

I love Lily's dewlap - I now say the double chin I have is not fat, it's just a dewlap.:laugh: It sounds better, for some reason.

Denise


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

... :shock:!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 17, 2009)

Just winter fur


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

That bunny almost looks over-inflated! lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 22, 2009)

*That is too cute! What a doll! *

*Ninchen wrote: *


>


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 22, 2009)

That picture reminds me of a bunny lawn sculpture that I have. I will have to take a picture of it when I get home from work!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is my lawn ornament that I was telling you about! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2009)

It DOES look like him LOL!


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (May 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Here is my lawn ornament that I was telling you about! :biggrin2:


lmao it looks like that rabbit was the model for this sculpture too funny!:biggrin2:


----------



## la vie est belle (Nov 16, 2010)

What a fatty


----------



## Buttons Mum (Nov 30, 2010)

This is Button. He's a French lop so he's supposed to be big and at the last check up the vet said he wasn't overweight, just a very big boy. He weighs in at about 6 and a half to just under 7kg, I haven't been able to weigh him recently, that's about 14-16lb!


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 13, 2010)

max's fat little bum. it's so funny watching him blomp around the house


----------



## khaelbee (Apr 6, 2011)

our little baby is 5 weeks old now, and was REALLY fat for a few weeks there. he's grown into the fat now, but he earned the nickname "gordito"... lol


----------



## Manda! (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

Tehehehe I'm not fat, I'm big boned and adorable. I am a BIG luv muffin is what I is!!!!!!!


















I have the bigger but to the far left


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

ok sorry I thought I resized. :?


----------



## Anaira (Sep 17, 2011)

I love these pictures. 

Here's Reuben
WHAT? I dare you to say that again!




Hmph. Calling me fat! The audacity of it!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 18, 2011)

:biggrin2:I just love the one of Buttons, another very large french lop like Benjamin. They are all so cuddly and beautiful.:wink The problem is the neutering has a tendency to make them a little pudgy.lol


----------

